# Soap Scraps



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

What can I do with all my soap scraps? I've accumulated quite a bit. More than I can use for laundry detergent.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

Melt them down and make remilled soap, its just wonderful by the way.. fill a large pot with your scraps.. Add enough goat milk or water to moisten all the scraps... Place your pot in a larger pot with water (double boiler)
heat until all scraps are melted.. Glop into molds... Loaf or tray molds work best for this.. but cardboard box will work too.... this is the best soap, its been cooked twice, so lather is incredible
Barb


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Or throw them in a flat rate box and ship them to these folks and let them do the re-milling. Then that soap will go to people who really need it.

http://www.cleantheworld.org/donate-soap-and-shampoo.asp


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

If they are contrasting colors can't you use them for inclusions into other bars by grating them and sprinkling as you pour? Love the sound of extra lather in a remilled soap. Could be a specialty item and bring in a bit higher price.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Great ideas, everyone.........thanks.

Barb: My scraps are all sorts of odd colors with different botanicals in them. I guess the remilled soap would end up an ugly color. This shouldn't matter though, should it? How long is the cure? Normal ~3 weeks? 

As an aside, I donate my extra eggs to a local food pantry. I was going to start supplying them with some soap, as well.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I love confetti soaps. My favorite is one that I make for Green Irish Tweed and the different colors of shreds look like tweed fabric.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm taking a bunch of mine and making a year's end soap that will be fittingly called '2010'. LOL I'm going to give it away at my open house.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Kathy,
that is a great idea!!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

About how long will it take the soaps to melt? Can a crock pot be used? (I'm banned from using any more of our food containers for anything that fragrance has touched...LOL I'll need to buy a new one). Just wondering how long I should plan for this activity.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

You shouldn't get fragrance residue in a crock pot (now plastic, that's another story altogether!) and yes, it works well for rebatching soap. How long it will take to melt depends on your crock pot, but you don't have to be doing anything with it while you are waiting. Plan for a couple of hours, total.


----------



## Hearts In Dixie (Oct 29, 2007)

I take all my regular scents that I make over and over again and melt them down then pour them into a small 1 1/2 inch PVC and let it set up. When I push it out I cut in into small thin bars to give away as samples. They are perfect because you aren't losing any profits since they are scrap. 

Marla


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I chop mine all up, fill my molds half way with the pieces and then pour in freshly made almond scented soap. I make a normal sized batch of fresh soap, but with so much extra soap in my molds it usually makes at least twice as much soap so have two molds ready. These are my Almond Biscotti soap. Almond covers up any scent, and all the different colors are beautiful when cut. I used to shred them, but I like the bigger pieces better. Also huge thanks to Lynn Theisfield on here for turning me on to Save on Scents, Cherry Almond or is that Almond Cherry!


----------

